# Maas bei Limburg



## momobobby (9. Februar 2010)

möchten in august an der Maas bei Limburg angeln gehen doch habe ich das problem das ich mich dort nicht auskennen tuhe. meine frage ist ob dort in der Maas bei limburg auch für eine woche das angeln möglich ist damit meine ich: Ferienhaus für 2Personen mieten(wenn ja wie teuer), ob dort in der nähe ein ruhiges angeln möglich ist und ob es sich dort lohnt hin zu fahren(Raubfischangeln)?Wäre sehr dankbar für hilfe und die unterstützung meines ersten Urlaubs|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*

Hi,
ja , bekommst auch Wochenscheine 
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm
Ich kann wie immer nur das hier http://www.ferienparkleukermeer.de/
empfehlen weil ich es kenne und für sehr gut befinde , gibt aber sicher auch noch andere Möglichkeiten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## totaler Spinner (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*



momobobby schrieb:


> ob dort in der nähe ein ruhiges angeln möglich ist


 
Nein, im Sommer sieht es an den Plassen und der Maas in Limburg aus wie im Forellenpuff, so viele Angler sind dort. Dazu sind noch unzählige Boote unterwegs. Die Rücksicht aufeinander läst zu wünschen übrig. Es gibt Bootsfahrer die an den Plassen ufernah in die Angelschnüre preschen obwohl dort genügend Platz ist einen Bogen rum zu machen. Genauso wie Angler die an der Maas ihre Montage übern halben Fluss werfen, wo je nach Verkehrsaufkommen die Boote keine andere Möglichkeit haben außer äußerst rechts zu fahren.|krach:#q
Man kann eigentlich sagen je weiter von der deutschen Grenze entfernt umso ruhiger kann man dort Angeln und umso besser sind dort die Bestände.


----------



## Udo561 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Nein, im Sommer sieht es an den Plassen und der Maas in Limburg aus wie im Forellenpuff, so viele Angler sind dort. Dazu sind noch unzählige Boote unterwegs.



Hi,
genau das ist der Grund warum wir vor vielen Jahren Roermond schon den Rücken gekehrt haben 
Ich bin wirklich froh das es am Leukermeer selbst im Sommer um einiges ruhiger ist , überhaupt kein Vergleich zu Roermond :q
Aber so mancher braucht ja den Trubel , wir nicht :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## totaler Spinner (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*

Der Trubel dort geht mir auch auf den Keks, bin aber schon länger als ein viertel Jahrhundert dort, kenne die Plassen noch als richtige Baggerlöcher und Oolderhuuske war noch eine Kuhweide. Leider hab ich damals noch nicht ernsthaft geangelt, da war der Fischbestand noch in Ordnung. Ich werde die nächsten Jahre wohl noch dort verbringen, lebe Zeitweise auf dem Wasser. Ist halt meine zweite Heimat. Irgendwann später will ich dort auch weg, aber dann direkt nach Zeeland. 
Auf dem Weg zur Nordsee hab ich früher paar mal im Leukermeer übernachtet, (jetzt geht es in ca.16 Std durch bis zur Schleuse Lith) auf Angler hab ich nicht so geachtet, aber im Sommer waren dort auch sehr viele Boote unterwegs.
Sicher ist da noch nicht soviel los wie um Roermond. Hier wird es auf der Maas sicherlich bald die ersten Staus geben.:q


----------



## theundertaker (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*

Loooool =))

Das mit der Rücksicht stimmt voll und ganz...hatte im Oolderplas auch meine Angeln rausgelegt, aber keine tausend Meter und so n blöder A**** mit Boot muss genau an mir mitm Boot vorbeifahren und hat mir natürlich die Schnüre gekappt...fand ich echt nicht lustig, zumal der mich gesehen hat...der hat noch dazu dämlich gelacht und sich gefreut...der kann froh sein, dass er im Boot saß =))


----------



## Udo561 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*

@ totaler spinner 

Ja , das waren noch Zeiten 
Ich kenne es auch noch so , meine Eltern hatten vor gut 25 Jahren auf dem CP Hatenboer einen Saisonplatz.
Da standen nur ein paar WoWa und die Sanitäreinrichtungen bestanden aus ner Bretterbude |supergri
Da war man unter der Woche alleine am oder auf dem Wasser .
Fisch ohne Ende , den musste man noch nicht mal suchen , am CP ne Grundangel mit Köderfisch ausgelegt und Zander und Aal ließen nicht lange auf sich warten.

Heute muss man den Fisch suchen und vor lauter Booten ist man gezwungen im Zickzack Kurs zu fahren , ne da wollte ich nicht mehr hin.
Mag ja sein das es am Leukermeer im Juli/August auch voll ist , aber außerhalb dieser 2 Monate hat man da echt noch seine Ruhe.
Gruß Udo


----------



## momobobby (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*

@udo 561 ja da magst du recht haben. Als du mir das zum ersten mal empfohlen hattest hab ich danach recherchiert und war echt froh darüber das du mir helfen wolltest!!!Habe mir alles genauer betrachtet aber sorry egal wie schön es dort auch ist,  ist es nichts für uns. Möchten einen see wo auch außerhalb nicht alles voller  passanten,booten etc. ist!!!hatte mir die Broschüre über  leukermeer bestellt und das genauer angeguckt aber muss sagen das für uns dort zuviel los ist.Denke mit family ist es eine echt geile sache aber nicht wenn man ruhe vor dem sturm suchen möchte...aber trotz allem danke für die Hilfe @all


----------



## momobobby (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*

auch wenn wir uns immer noch nicht im klaren darüber  sind wohin wir fahren sollen :-( ich hoffe doch das mir noch jemand helfen kann.Hatte schon mit Guiding Frank Doetsch telefoniert und muss sagen das er mir schon einerseits weiter helfen konnte aber das Problem ist wegen einem miethaus. Unter *DESCHAAPSWEI.NL* kann man etwas ruhiges buchen aber leider fehlen mir dazu dir nötige übersetzung.Kann mir dort jemand evtl. weiterhelfen der mir viell. sagen kann welches Gewässer ich dort in der nähe finden kann(und falls ja, wie weit es davon entfernt ist)????Würde mir echt weiterhelfen!!!!Danke im vorraus


----------



## Udo561 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*

Hi,
mal ganz im Ernst , da wo in Holland im Juli und August überhaupt nichts los ist das gibt es nicht , es sei denn da gibt es einen Haken .
Sei es das ein Gewässer fehlt oder das die Unterkünfte unter aller Sau sind.
Ich wünsche dir aber trotzdem viel Glück bei deiner Suche,
Gruß Udo


----------



## minden (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*

Roermond und Co sind übrigens nicht aus heiterem Himmel so voll geworden....das Netz und expliziete Gewässerberichte / Empfehlungen / Fangmeldeungen mit Gewässernamen /.../.../ tragen da ihren Anteil.

Ich finde Gewässernamen gehören nicht in ein öffenltiches Forum....#d


----------



## momobobby (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*

Unter *DESCHAAPSWEI.NL* kann man etwas ruhiges buchen aber leider  fehlen mir dazu dir nötige übersetzung.Kann mir dort jemand evtl.  weiterhelfen der mir viell. sagen kann welches Gewässer ich dort in der  nähe finden kann(und falls ja, wie weit es davon entfernt ist)????Würde  mir echt weiterhelfen!!!!Danke im vorraus


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*

Ich bin schon seit dem ich 3 bin auf dem cp in roermond. die bestände lassen echt nach, aber wenn mann die richtigen stellen kennt ist das kein problem. zum thema bootsfahrer an einem sonntag nachmittag wenn die sonne scheint brauchste erst garnet an der maas angeln zu gehen außer du kennst ruhige plätze (gibts genug von) und dann zum thema boote fahren die schnüre durch.in olderhuuske da auf dem campingplatz (gruppenkuscheln is da angesagt xD kannste beim nachbarn aufn frühstückstüsch gucken) haben die ......... die ganze zeit egal ob tag oder nach ihre ruten da ausliegen. die passen noc nichtmal auf das tackle auf. wenn ich dann da morgens um 4 uhr vorbei schleppe und die ihre ruten unbeaufsichtigt da liegen haben könnt ich den in den wohnwagen ............................. wenn ich die dann an der angel hab nicht mein problem am beste zieht man noch die rolle leer.


----------



## Udo561 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*



momobobby schrieb:


> Unter *DESCHAAPSWEI.NL* kann man etwas ruhiges buchen aber leider  fehlen mir dazu dir nötige übersetzung.



Versuch es hiermit ,
Gruß Udo 
http://translate.google.de/#nl|de|


----------



## Zanderangler1 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*

Roermond und Co sind übrigens nicht aus heiterem Himmel so voll geworden....das Netz und expliziete Gewässerberichte / Empfehlungen / Fangmeldeungen mit Gewässernamen /.../.../ tragen da ihren Anteil.

Ich finde Gewässernamen gehören nicht in ein öffenltiches Forum....#d

@Minden, genau so sieht es aus! Und Leute wie Isaiasch, Doetsch,Stolk oder ein Coppens trugen da kräftig zu bei. In jeder Angelzeitung halten die doch ihre Nase für Geld rein und plaudern aus dem Nähkästchen nur um ihr Tackle zu verkaufen. Darunter sogar vergiftete Gummis wie die von Rozemeijer oder den AA's, wo sie übrigens produzieren lassen.

Ich kann das alles nicht mehr an den Ohren haben, diese Herren haben fleissig dazu beigetragen, daß es an vielen Gewässern wie an einem Forellenpuff zugeht oder diese Seen so überfischt werden. Alles nette liebe NKS Teilnehmer übrigens. Frage mich, ob die ihr Hobby lieben und den Zander als lebendes Individium, oder mehr ihre gut gefüllte Geldbörse und das sie in der Öffentlichkeit stehen müssen. Und die ganzen Foren haben sicher auch ordentlich dazu beigetragen das alles immer mehr überlaufen ist und man fast nirgendwo mehr seine Ruhe hat.
Ich werde in Zukunft wieder auch öfters mal vom Ufer aus angeln gehen anstatt vom Boot aus, ich habe auf Jahrmarkt aufem Wasser 0% Lust und fahre dann lieber etwas weiter ins Land rein.
Viele vergessen auch ganz einfach das der Zander oder Raubfisch es ist der ihnen ihr Hobby erst möglich macht und ihnen diesen Spaß gibt. Sie vergessen aber auch, und das finde ich viel viel wichtiger, daß es Lebewesen sind die genau so ihre Berechtigung haben wie wir. Und da geht man nicht mit um um selber nur seinen Spaß zu haben. 

Und jetzt wo viele Gewässer Eis bilden oder haben und die Temepraturen so im Keller sind, sollte man ihnen auch mal eine Ruhepause gönnen. MNir scheint das bei manchen nichts mit Leidenschaft zu tun haben eher mit einer Sucht unbedingt angeln zu müssen egal wie. Cormorane müssen nun auch fressen..egal wie und wo ;-) und da plädiere ich ganz klar für Abschuss!


----------



## Udo561 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*



Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Roermond und Co sind übrigens nicht aus heiterem Himmel so voll geworden....das Netz und expliziete Gewässerberichte / Empfehlungen / Fangmeldeungen mit Gewässernamen /.../.../ tragen da ihren Anteil.
> Ich finde Gewässernamen gehören nicht in ein öffenltiches Forum....#d



Hi,
ja , da magst du auf jeden Fall Recht haben , zumindest sollten diese Infos nicht an Angler weitergegeben werden die meinen sich jeden Tag ihre Wanne voll Fisch mitnehmen zu müssen .
Eigenbedarf ok , wenn einmal die Woche ein Zander auf den Tisch kommt solls mir Recht sein , aber wer Fisch fängt und verkauft dem sollte das angeln untersagt werden.
Meine Enkel möchten sicherlich auch noch ein paar Fische in der freien Natur fangen wollen .
Gruß Udo


----------



## krauthi (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*

so oft wie du hier dein Leukermeer hervorhebst wird das aber nichts mit deinen enkeln |kopfkrat


----------



## Udo561 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*

Hi,
da mache ich mir keine Sorgen , glaub mal , wenn du dich hier nicht auskennst fängst du nicht einen einzigen Fisch :q
Ich kenne genug Leute die behaupten das Leukermeer sei das schlechteste Angelgewässer das sie kennen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## minden (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ...zumindest sollten diese Infos nicht an Angler weitergegeben werden die meinen sich jeden Tag ihre Wanne voll Fisch mitnehmen zu müssen .


 
Und genau das kann man im Internet nicht steuern, hier lesen alle..., deshalb gehören Gewässernamen nicht ins Netz!

Ich könnte ohne Probleme den Betrieb auf einem Gewässer mit entsprechenden Internetpushing, Namensveröffentlichungen gekoppelt mit sehr guten Fangmeldungen innerhalb kürzester Zeit hochschnellen lassen.

Hmmm...vielleicht sollte man es mal mit einer Angriffstrategie versuchen und gezielte Fakeinfos verbreiten


----------



## Udo561 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*



minden schrieb:


> Und genau das kann man im Internet nicht steuern, hier lesen alle..., deshalb gehören Gewässernamen nicht ins Netz!



Hi,
da ich in letzter Zeit öfter mal angeschrieben wurde und mir gesagt wurde das sich hier doch einige schwarze Schafe rumtreiben die auf Teufel komm raus alles an Fisch mitnehmen was sie an den Haken bekommen werde ich mich in Zukunft auch mit Fangmeldungen zurückhalten.
Na ja , ich bin da in Sachen Angelforen wohl etwas zu naiv gewesen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## eddyguru (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*

Hi Udo,

in meinen Augen bist du nen wirklich feiner netter Kerl#6

Aber du hast dir glaube ich ein großes Eigentor geschossen die letzten Wochen hier.Wie aber auch schon geschrieben wurde.

Wir sind immer sehr gerne an dieses Gewässer gefahren, weil dort im Gegensatz zu anderen grenznahen Gewässern, doch immer sehr wenig Angeldruck war. 

Wir waren letzte Woche mal kurz da.Grauenhaft was dort betrieben wird!!!!!Aus einem schönen landschaftlichen Fleckchen wurde eine abgeholzte Ebene geschaffen.Sehr schade.
Aber Fisch gibts trotzdem noch.Das braune Wasser juckt den Zander glaube ich nicht die Bohne........

greetz

Eddy|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Limburg*



eddyguru schrieb:


> Wir waren letzte Woche mal kurz da.Grauenhaft was dort betrieben wird!!!!!Aus einem schönen landschaftlichen Fleckchen wurde eine abgeholzte Ebene geschaffen.Sehr schade.
> Aber Fisch gibts trotzdem noch.Das braune Wasser juckt den Zander glaube ich nicht die Bohne........
> Eddy|wavey:


Hi Eddy,
na ja , sieht im Moment mehr als grauenhaft hier aus , aber es soll ja auch wieder aufgeforstet werden und wenn das Baggerschiff erst mal weg ist siehts schon nicht mehr so schlimm aus.
Na ja , im Gegensatz zu früher ist hier so gut wie nichts mehr an Fisch im See , aber das werdet ihr ja gemerkt haben.
Im Moment wird ja nicht gebaggert , das Wasser ist ja super klar :q
Was meinst du wie es hier aussieht wenn die am arbeiten sind , da kannst siehst du keinen Köder mehr wenn dieser  5 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche ist.
Und das ist selbst den Zandern nicht mehr angenehm , ich schätze mal und das ist nur geschätzt , das nur noch 10% der Zander  hier aufhalten zum Zeitraum vor den Arbeiten.

Gruß Udo
ps. wo habt ihr geslippt , oder habt ihr vom Ufer aus geangelt ?
Und du hättest ruhig mal auf einen Kaffee vorbei schauen können


----------

